# Health Related Course That I Could Do for a Year?



## odrealite

hi, am a Nigerian i finished my secondary education 2yrs back and have decided to study in India as a surgeon but i decided too late, applications are already closed and i don't want to sit at home for a year so i was think if i could get a health related course that i could do for a year but don't no which school and what course......i will be glad if you can help, thanks


----------



## odrealite

Pls help :-(


----------



## MedGrunt

I don't know of any health related courses which would help you in becoming a surgeon or completing your MBBS. Instead I would recommend you join a tuition academy and begin studying for any entrance examination that you are required to write to gain admission.

If that is not a concern, then you should ask some first year MBBS students which books they are reading and start doing some self study of anatomy, biochemistry, and physiology. This will put you ahead of the pack for when you do start MBBS.


----------



## rizwan94

*Try China as an alternative*

If you want to save a year, try Chinese medical universities. Some of the MBBS classes start in Sept/Oct.
For more information regarding Chinese medical universities try mbbs cucas website (write this in google and you'll get the website) They are affordable, and have MOE (china) and who recognitions. Hope it works out for you. Any questions are welcome.


----------



## odrealite

Thank you guys....but can i later request for transfer. Because i dont think china is a good place to study medcine or what's your opinon..but have started the admission processes but i still want to know


----------



## rizwan94

Well, this perspective is sort of common that China isn't a good place to study. But I beg to differ.
1. According to the world web ranking of all universities universally, most of the prestigious universities of various countries come around 5000+, whereas Chinese universities rank at around 3000. e.g. The most prestigious medical college in Pakistan-King Edward ranks at 7285, while the least prestigious Chinese medical university-weifang medical university ranks at 3200+ something.
2. No matter where you get your medical degree, or any other program from, you will be required to give internationals exams as USMLE, PLAB, NEB etc.
3. Most importantly, Chinese universities are doing humanity a service and fulfilling premedical students dreams of becoming doctors because these universities accept you even at a B grade i.e. 60% result. In my home country a student with excellent results can get into mbbs only.

So, I think the universities are great, but why do you think they are bad?


----------



## odrealite

*CONFUSED*

thanks rizwan94 but i guess am just confused and i dont know what to do but thanks alot for your help, i hope by these time next year i would have been in school


----------



## Ankith

*Health Related Courses*

Presently health related courses have an excellent scope with less competition. There are few institutes in India. 
A few list of health related courses:
EKG 
Hospice/Home Care 
Medical Assisting Review for RMA
Medical Terminology 
Phlebotomy 
Restorative Aide 
Pharmacy Technician Online 
Bloodborne Pathogen Training


----------



## Ankith

Try Homeopathy medicine course is an alternative medicine course which has good scope in India.But further schooling is require for work in these field.
Courses for Homeopathy:
Bachelor of Homoeopathic Medicine & Surgery (BHMS)
Diploma in Homoeopathic Medicine & Surgery (DHMS)


----------



## maculahealthcare

Try joining the Premedical courses that are offered in India. So, that you will be prepared well to take the entrance exams that are conducted by different universities for intake of students.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Is there any authorized training centers offering training for PrePG courses?


----------

